
Ask HN: What are your favorite short talks? - jsnathan
By short I mean something that can be consumed in 20 minutes or less. It&#x27;s always interesting to learn about something new, but it&#x27;s often hard to find the time. Could be on any topic (e.g. history, art, etc.), not just tech.
======
brudgers
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1sM29zGxeo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1sM29zGxeo)

Reference, [http://norvig.com/21-days.html](http://norvig.com/21-days.html)

------
mlvljr
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat)

